

IPhone 5 to Get Infinite Battery Life? - uptown
http://blog.sourcebits.com/iphone-5-to-get-infinite-battery-life?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
drcode
Induction charging only generates very small amounts of energy. Is it possible
that Apple found a way to make this energy worthwhile in charging an iPhone? I
suppose, but given that this article is completely devoid of any quantitative
info I would be very skeptical.

